# Foxworth Terminus - scifi suspense



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie Foxworth, brilliant bio-chemist, has spent the last fifteen years working on a top secret project to enhance paranormal brain function. With success in sight, the project is being cancelled. Knowing his career and future are about to be terminated and with nothing to lose, Reggie takes the mind expanding drug himself before they can destroy it.
Initially, the physical consequences are not evident but as time passes Reggie finds out just how powerful the mind can be. More like magic than science, Reggie discovers that he can do impossible things. These strange powers don't go unnoticed and soon every government on Earth is out to steal the secret and eliminate Reggie as a threat, including his own. They send assassins, turn his friends against him, alienate his girlfriend, try anything to stop Reggie. How can he escape, end the attacks and find a way to win back the love of his life?



And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Introductory Sale Price 99 cents*​Reggie Foxworth, brilliant bio-chemist, has spent the last fifteen years working on a top secret project to enhance paranormal brain function. With success in sight, the project is being cancelled. Knowing his career and future are about to be terminated and with nothing to lose, Reggie takes the mind expanding drug himself before they can destroy it.
Initially, the physical consequences are not evident but as time passes Reggie finds out just how powerful the mind can be. More like magic than science, Reggie discovers that he can do impossible things. These strange powers don't go unnoticed and soon every government on Earth is out to steal the secret and eliminate Reggie as a threat, including his own. They send assassins, turn his friends against him, alienate his girlfriend, try anything to stop Reggie. How can he escape, end the attacks and find a way to win back the love of his life?

​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*99₵ SALE ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT*​Reggie Foxworth has been working on a top secret government project most of his life. The drug Reggie's team has isolated, _rataze_, appears to expand paranormal powers. Just when success appears imminent, the project is scrubbed by the CIA. Knowing his career and future are about to be terminated and with nothing to lose, Reggie injects himself with the only remaining dose. That changes everything.

​
And in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who bought _*Foxworth Terminus*_ while it was on sale.
Sorry to those who were thinking about it but the sale price disappears today.
Still free on Kindle Unlimited.



Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Foxworth Terminus*
Free on Kindle Unlimited and Kindle Lending Library for a few more days.
Last chance to get a copy for free!​
​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Foxworth Terminus*
What has Reggie discovered that makes him a wanted man? 
He found the power they were looking for so why are they angry?

*

Free on Kindle Unlimited and the Lending Library for a little longer.*​
Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*What happens when a single human mind is more powerful than an army?
Not something governments appreciate.*

​
Also in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Reggie Foxworth had a dream, a government project to find it.
It didn't turn out quite like he wanted it to.*



In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Reggie discovers unimagined psychic powers and doesn't really know what to do with them. To make matters worse, there are those who want to see him eliminated.
*


*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Reggie discovers supernatural powers, thinks it is great.
Except he loses the love of his life and becomes a hunted man.
Maybe it wasn't so great after all.*



And in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Psychic powers yield a superhero, or is he?
Not everyone thinks so, including his own government.*



*Also in the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A far out projection into psychic abilities that lead to unexpected results.*



*Also in the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Reggie Foxworth never dreamt that his research for the government would come to this.
Neither did the government.*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*What if individuals had more power than their government?
Would the government be okay with that?*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A science experiment that went too well.
And that worries people in high places.
Which isn't good for the scientist.*



*In the UK*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Extreme psychic sci-fi.*



*In the US
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PG072T6
In the UK
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00PG072T6*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Reggie gains supernatural psychic powers.
It doesn't make anyone happy, not even his girlfriend.
How did things go bad? How can he fix them?
*


*For Kindle:*
http://hyperurl.co/tgta6j​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A far out scifi novel about psychic powers gone wild.*


*
Kindle link for any country:
http://hyperurl.co/tgta6j*​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Reggie discovers the paranormal powers they were looking for.
Then why aren't they happy? 
Why are they trying to kill him?*



*Kindle Link:
http://hyperurl.co/tgta6j *​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A new superhero is born. What does he do with his powers? Not exactly what you think.



Kindle link
http://hyperurl.co/tgta6j


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie gains superpowers but is he ready to handle them?



Any country:
http://hyperurl.co/tgta6j


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*What if someone gained super powers but wasn't ready to be a super hero?*



*Buy Now*
http://hyperurl.co/tgta6j​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sale coming soon. Save in December.
Or buy it now with my thanks.



Kindle link:
http://hyperurl.co/tgta6j​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Reggie Foxworth gains super powers but he is hardly prepared to be a superhero.*



*Kindle anywhere:*
http://hyperurl.co/tgta6j​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Limited Time Sale
99¢
Reggie gains super powers but isn't really ready to handle them.
He does things that his girlfriend thinks are stupid. But he can't control himself.
This leads to lots of trouble, assassins and worse, his girlfriend dumping him.
Crap, what good are super powers if your life goes down the toilet?*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Last Day for 99 Cents
Reggie gains powers he never dreamed of. He isn't ready to be a superhero and things don't go so well for him.
Especially when his girlfriend gets tired of his behavior. What can he do to get his life back?*


​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A scientist discovers the powers they told him to find.
Now he's the target and everyone wants to get rid of him.
It isn't what he thought would happen.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie is a dedicated scientist who gains super powers. Not an unusual circumstance in fiction.
But Reggie isn't really ready to handle having such power. 
That makes his life a mess in ways that the powers cannot help him fix.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A different human evolution, one which Reggie isn't ready to handle. His girlfriend even less so.

$2.99

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Super heroes aren't always prepared to be super.
Reggie has that problem. You can't blame him, he didn't really want to be super.
His girlfriend does blame him. That's a problem being super won't solve.

$2.99

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

All superheroes are not equal. Some are well adjusted to being more powerful than a normal human being.
Some aren't.

$2.99 for a limited time

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Can superpowers bring happiness? Not necessarily. Especially if the woman you love isn't thrilled about it.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie gains supernatural powers and might be a superhero but he isn't really ready to deal with such power.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Could a strong enough psychic be a modern wizard? 
Reggie gains powers he only dreamed of but isn't really sure what to do with it. 
The only thing he is sure of is that he wants to stay alive.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie gains super powers but Reggie is not ready to handle such power and he makes a lot of people very angry, not the least of which is his girlfriend.
If he doesn't figure it out soon, he might not live too long.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

How much power is too much?
Is Reggie going to become a modern day wizard or just a child with a new toy that he doesn't know how to control?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What if you got too much power to handle? A modern-day wizard who has no idea what to do with his new abilities.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Crazy scifi where individuals gain power as the world changes.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What would you do if you gained the ultimate power?
Reggie has to make that decision and he isn't well prepared for it.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie gains powers he never dreamed of. But he isn't ready to control them or use them wisely.
Before he knows it his girlfriend is fed up with his antics and leaving him.
His new found powers won't help.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A scifi/romance with a twist - can love really overcome anything?
Maybe not.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie Foxworth discovers a drug that enhances paranormal brain function. He takes the drug himself and gains superpowers. But he is hardly ready to be a superhero. He is targeted for assassination and even his girlfriend turns against him. How can he get his life back?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What happens when an experiment doesn't go the way the government wanted? It's best not to be part of it.
For Reggie, it's too late and his life is going to be a mess.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie gains unbelievable and unexpected powers that he really isn't ready to handle.
Instead of his life getting better it gets much worse. People want to kill him. His girlfriend is leaving him. And all the super powers in the universe won't help. What is he going to do?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie gains super powers and quickly learns he isn't ready to handle it.
His girlfriend isn't too thrilled either.
Only thing worse is that some people want to see him dead.

On Sale 99 Cents
One week only

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie Foxworth has discovered something fantastic and the results are an altered brain with powers he never thought possible.
Great, except now there are people who think he's too powerful and needs to be eliminated.
Worse, in his mind, is that his girlfriend hardly knows who he is anymore and their relationship is falling apart.
How can he fix things with Jennifer and stay alive too?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Could a brain altering experiment yield a wizard more powerful than Merlin? If so, what would they do? Reggie will need to figure that out.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The government assassin's mission is to kill Reggie and make it look like an accident.
But Reggie has some abilities that isn't going to make it easy.
Check out the trailer.






​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie gains superpowers that he isn't ready to handle.
He loses his girlfriend, angers some people in high places and now they are trying to get rid of him.
Will he figure out how to stay alive long enough to win back his girlfriend?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Everyone dreams of being the most powerful person on Earth.
What do you do when you are that person? And everyone wants you dead?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Having powers that border on magic doesn't make life perfect.
Reggie will find that out and maybe learn to handle his power better - if he survives.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

a far-out scifi novel where despite having gained super powers, Reggie has no idea what to do with them or how to act. His girlfriend tries to advise him, get him to stop acting like a teenager but do you think he takes the hint?

[/url


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

just a fun read, geeky scientist gains superpowers and doesn't know how to act and won't take advice until someone tries to kill him.
Then his attitude changes.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What happens when a geeky scientist becomes the most powerful man in the world?
You know he isn't ready for this and will likely make a mess of things.
How does he keep things from collapsing into chaos?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting super powers doesn't mean you'll know how to use them.
Reggie is too much scientist, too little hero, and even finds a way to alienate his girlfriend.
How can he fix things when there are those who want him dead?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What powers lurk within the mind? If you could unlock them, would you be a superhero?
Maybe if you knew what to do with those powers. Reggie doesn't and that leads to trouble, for him and everyone he cares about.
A scifi thriller with a surprise ending.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A science experiment that went right, sort of.
A scientist who gains powers he never dreamed of, and has no idea how to control.
What will he do?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A tongue-in-cheek scifi thriller with a "likable" hero, maybe a more likable girlfriend and enough death and destruction for anyone.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

a far out trip into paranormal powers that might just take over Reggie's life


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A secret government research program leads to an unbelievable outcome.
You've read this one before except what happens to Reggie is not like the other stories.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*A twist on the crazy scientist who gains super powers. Reggie certainly gets the powers but he has no idea what to do with them.
At first he just pisses off his girlfriend and that leads to even more trouble.
Should have listened to her.
*
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Sci-fi adventure that keeps you guessing.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Typical scifi adventure where geek-scientist gains superpowers except this guy doesn't have a clue how to be a superhero.
And his girlfriend is not amused. What will he do even as he's trying to stay alive? It's not like everyone else is happy with him.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An action packed adventure.
Reggie is targeted for death only because he participated in a secret project that was too successful.
How can a simple scientist escape his own government?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A crazy, action filled sci-fi novel.
Reggie gains superpowers but isn't ready to handle them.
It will bring him more trouble than it's worth but too late now.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie becomes the test person in his own experiment and it produces fantastic results.
But Reggie is not ready for what happens and soon alienates everyone around him including his girlfriend.
What good are superpowers when he's just trying to win her back?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie Foxworth - an unlikely superhero. Watch him blunder along with his new found powers.
It doesn't take long before his girlfriend has had enough and so have governments.
Now he has to survive long enough to get his life back.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

What makes a superhero?
Super-human powers? Sure, but maybe it's as much how you use those powers.
Reggie Foxworth gets power he never dreamed of and doesn't really know what to do with it.
What he finds out is that it doesn't make him any friends.
And some people want him dead.
What is he going to do to stay alive?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A different kind of scifi adventure.
Reggie gains superpowers that he wasn't expecting.
Great, except now there are a lot of people who want him dead.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie Foxworth is a dedicated scientist who is about to be transformed into something superhuman with powers he never imagined.
But his own government is not happy, so not happy that they have him marked for assassination.
How will he survive?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A different scifi novel.
Reggie gains superpowers that he can't handle well.
His girlfriend, Jennifer, starts to doubt his sanity.
Governments want to kill him.
How can he stay alive long enough to reclaim his life?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Crazy good scifi - with a touch of romance
Reggie tried the mind-expanding drug
It worked and now everyone wants to kill him.
Can he figure out how to use his new-found talents to survive?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A scifi book where the world is changed by a single hypodermic needle.
The question is, will the change be for better or worse.
The answer is in "Foxworth Terminus."


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

In a secret government lab Reggie Foxworth becomes the experiment.
And now his life is in danger. 
Can he figure out how to use the changes that have come over him to stay alive?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie Foxworth has super powers but he isn't exactly a superhero.
Ask his girlfriend - she'll tell you he's got issues.
Then again maybe it's because there are people out to kill Reggie and he'd like to stay alive.
What will he do to keep from getting killed? Almost anything he has to.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie gains superpowers but looses his girlfriend and everything he cherishes.
He'll make a bigger mess out of things before he figures out how to get it right.
And he'll have to stay alive. People want him dead.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Are all superheroes really good people?
Reggie might be one who needs to work on some of his social skills.
An action filled scifi novel.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A book women seem to like more than men.
No idea why except some say they get a chuckle out of the hero.
He's pretty much just what women see in a macho hero who really isn't.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Scientist gains superpowers.
But who says a scientist is ready for that?
Reggie sure isn't and he has trouble figuring out how to act.
Meanwhile there are people who want him dead, and they are trying to make it so.
How can he figure himself out in time to stay alive?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie Foxworth has spent his life working on a project to enhance human abilities.
They are shutting down the project just when success appears attainable.
With nothing to lose, he takes the last dose.
If he survives and it works will he be a hero or in really big trouble?
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A different twist on the superhero story.
Reggie certainly gains superhero powers but using them in the best way, well, he's not so good at that.
Ask his girlfriend if you don't believe it.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie Foxworth has a lot on his plate.
Not the least of which is staying alive.
The mysterious powers he gained from his now defunct research project might help,
if he only knew how to use them.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A crazy scifi adventure
Geeky scientist gains super powers
Has no clue what to do with them 
and only manages to mess up his love life
Superpowers won't really fix that
but might keep him alive long enough to figure things out.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An action packed suspense thriller
Research gone bad, or did it?
Reggie has to learn how to control powers he doesn't understand.
And messes up often enough that it's ruining his life.
Can he survive long enough to get his life back?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Reggie is part of an experiment that he brought on himself.
But now he's too dangerous to let live.
Governments are out to kill him.
What will he have to do to stay alive?

​


----------

